# Limit of VX450!!



## MegaMind (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi guys ,
I need ur help in choosing a good graphic card. I am getting the gpu from U.S, budget $250(extended to $300 IF necessary). I'll be gaming for hours. My PSU is vx450W. I'm not going to change my PSU so suggest me a GPU that my PSU can handle. I needed a future proof gpu...

My rig,
CPU : q8400(stock)
mobo : DG43GT
Ram : 6GB ddr2-800mhz
psu : vx450
apu : XONAR DX
gpu : 9800gt

So far i've been gaming at 1440*900, now bought a 23" full HD monitor so i hope 9800gt cant handle Full HD.... Thanks in advance..


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 24, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> Hi guys ,
> I need ur help in choosing a good graphic card. I am getting the gpu from U.S, budget $250(extended to $300 IF necessary). I'll be gaming for hours. My PSU is vx450W. I'm not going to change my PSU so suggest me a GPU that my PSU can handle. I needed a future proof gpu...
> 
> My rig,
> ...



Try from one of these:-

Asus ENGTX560 TI DCII/2DI/1GD5 GeForce GTX 560Ti 1GB
*images17.newegg.com/is/image/newegg/14-121-424-Z03?$S300W$


XFX HD-695X-ZNFC Radeon HD 6950 1GB
*images17.newegg.com/is/image/newegg/14-150-523-Z03?$S300W$


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 24, 2011)

Can vx450 run 560ti without any prob?


----------



## vickybat (Feb 24, 2011)

^^ Yes it can easily. Its that good. But don't think about multigpu setups with a vx450.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 24, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> Can vx450 run 560ti without any prob?



yes. ^_^

---------- Post added at 08:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:02 PM ----------




vickybat said:


> ^^ Yes it can easily. Its that good. But don't think about multigpu setups with a vx450.



true.
multigpu setups require atleast 600W to be on the safe side.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 24, 2011)

^^and that has to be the quality one


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 24, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Yes it can easily. Its that good. But don't think about multigpu setups with a vx450.



I'll never go for multi gpu setup with vx450....
Can it handle gtx 570?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 24, 2011)

Piyush said:


> ^^and that has to be the quality one



yup. corsair again. TX650. ^_^

---------- Post added at 08:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 PM ----------




mailme.manju said:


> Can it handle gtx 570?



it should.

but IF your cpu bottlenecks the gtx 570??

dude buy the 560 and oc it. it easily matches 570 then.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 24, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> I'll never go for multi gpu setup with vx450....
> Can it handle gtx 570?



no it cant


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 24, 2011)

also 560ti core clock has been oc'd to over 1GHz stable.
but at your resolutions you don't even need to get 570 or oc the 560ti.
the stock 560ti will do fine.


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks a lot.... so shall i buy the cheapest 560?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 24, 2011)

go for msi/zotac


----------



## vickybat (Feb 24, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> Thanks a lot.... so shall i buy the cheapest 560?




*Msi gtx 560 twin frozr II/oc @ 15.5k* is the version to get.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 24, 2011)

vickybat said:


> *Msi gtx 560 twin frozr II/oc @ 15.5k* is the version to get.



ya the msi twin frozr version is awesome. factory-oc'd. and more.

MSI N560GTX-TI Twin Frozr II/OC GeForce GTX 560 Ti 1GB
*images17.newegg.com/is/image/newegg/14-127-565-Z03?$S300W$
*images17.newegg.com/is/image/newegg/14-127-565-Z01?$S300W$


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 24, 2011)

Is there any gpu brand which gives international warranty???


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 24, 2011)

vickybat said:


> *Msi gtx 560 twin frozr II/oc @ 15.5k* is the version to get.



or wait for the ASUS one I guess.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 24, 2011)

^^pricewise, both are equally good and perform neck to neck. Twin frozr II is one heck of a deal. Plus it also has good overclocking potential.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes, but I guess Asus one is slightly better and if it comes at a price lesser than the MSI then it'd be a nice deal too


----------



## vickybat (Feb 25, 2011)

*Limit of VX450 [dump]*

^^ The asus one will be slightly expensive in india. All asus products are. The gtx 560 direct cu might be over 16k. That makes the msi a better choice in india. But if asus manages to stay within 16k(highly unlikely), it will be the best 560.


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 25, 2011)

I am getting the gpu from U.S thats why asked for intl. warranty


----------



## Cool Buddy (Feb 25, 2011)

make sure your cabinet has enough space before buying any of those monstrous cards!


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 25, 2011)

Cool Buddy said:


> make sure your cabinet has enough space before buying any of those monstrous cards!



my bijili cabby has 25cm for holding gpu....
If required i can take my bro's bijli, it can hold 31cm gpu...


----------



## Joker (Feb 25, 2011)

limit of VX450 for me is till hd 6870.

it can run HD 6950/gtx 560, but nothing more than that.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 25, 2011)

^^ Yes i agree with that part. I have seen a vx 450 handle a radeon 5850 easily and its almost 2 years now. I guess both 6950 and gtx 560 has similar or lower power requirements than a 5850.


----------



## ico (Feb 26, 2011)

*Thread cleaned up.*


----------



## max_snyper (Feb 26, 2011)

HEY..OP
if u have vx450 then it will handle gtx560 or hd6950 with out any problem...if u are purchasing new one than i would recommend u go for little higher like 520~550 w psu's from any reputed brands such as seasonic,corsair,silverstone etc.

And regarding the nvidia vs amd fanboys these are my suggestions :

1.Dont ever impose your suggestions to any member regarding any product you support,just suggest,this is a forum.
2.are any of the companies paying you for supporting their products,why you always go gaga over their products.Get correct facts and prove it,if possible provide real life experiences.
3.And important most of all why the hell u have to fight always,why cant you accept that the products launched by rival comapny that u support are better in one way or the other.
Because of your fighting in any thread the op as well as the reader loses their interest in reading the forum.
If you want to fight create a new thread,and fight till your hearts content but dont spoil any other thread.
As you want to see CRYSIS 2 Benchmark, on both camps you will be dissapointed because the makers have locked the FPS to 62. So no one wins there at any resolution there.(its a crysis 2 beta not full,close to full.)
proof:*en.hardspell.com/doc/enshowcont.asp?id=7966


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 26, 2011)

@Max, Very well said, this is much needed.


----------



## ico (Feb 26, 2011)

Everyone get on-topic. No more off-topic replies will be tolerated like the one above.  [I'm the obvious exception ]


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 26, 2011)

max_snyper said:


> HEY..OP
> if u have vx450 then it will handle gtx560 or hd6950 with out any problem...if u are purchasing new one than i would recommend u go for little higher like 520~550 w psu's from any reputed brands such as seasonic,corsair,silverstone etc.



I am using vx450 with my 9800gt, i just wanna change my gpu for my new 1080p monitor..


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 26, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> I am using vx450 with my 9800gt, i just wanna change my gpu for my new 1080p monitor..



as i posted earlier.

take your pick from these. all are in your 250USD budget.

*MSI N560GTX-TI Twin Frozr II/OC GeForce GTX 560 Ti 1GB*
*images17.newegg.com/is/image/newegg/14-127-565-Z03?$S300W$
*images17.newegg.com/is/image/newegg/14-127-565-Z01?$S300W$


*Asus ENGTX560 TI DCII/2DI/1GD5 GeForce GTX 560Ti 1GB*
*images17.newegg.com/is/image/newegg/14-121-424-Z03?$S300W$


*XFX HD-695X-ZNFC Radeon HD 6950 1GB*
*images17.newegg.com/is/image/newegg/14-150-523-Z03?$S300W$


----------



## max_snyper (Feb 26, 2011)

Hey manju u can go with the above given suggestion,
a nvidia gtx560ti or am hd6950 1gb u will never be dissapointed but they support 2x pci-e 6 pin connectors,your psu has 1 pci-e connectors (6-pin).
If your budget permits then only go for hd6950 or gtx560ti 
they cost around 14.5k to 15.5k INR. else go for mid range hd6850,hd6870 or gtx550(launch in march 15). they will be good in playing games at high-mid,mid-low settings on 1080p resolution.
It will be safe bet on your psu than hd6950 or gtx560ti.(they are power hungry).


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 26, 2011)

ico said:


> Everyone get on-topic. No more off-topic replies will be tolerated like the one above.  [I'm the obvious exception ]



ico is banned for his Off topic reply 

ON TOPIC,
@OP, As Gaurav said you should go for GTX 560, try the Asus version first or the MSI one.


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 26, 2011)

max_snyper said:


> Hey manju u can go with the above given suggestion,
> a nvidia gtx560ti or am hd6950 1gb u will never be dissapointed but they support 2x pci-e 6 pin connectors,your psu has 1 pci-e connectors (6-pin).
> If your budget permits then only go for hd6950 or gtx560ti
> they cost around 14.5k to 15.5k INR. else go for mid range hd6850,hd6870 or gtx550(launch in march 15). they will be good in playing games at high-mid,mid-low settings on 1080p resolution.
> It will be safe bet on your psu than hd6950 or gtx560ti.(they are power hungry).



I am getting the gpu from U.S so i can get the 560ti(approx. 12K INR)....
I needed it to be somewhat future proof, so that i can stay cool for atleast a couple of years...
Also, is my C2Q q8400 enough for atleast 3yrs in gaming?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 26, 2011)

u can OC it if u feel that its been getting bottlenecked
though if u have budget to buy a new proccy then its well and good


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 28, 2011)

now i am havin intel DG43GT mobo, with ddr2-800mhz RAM... This mobo cannot OC... Will it be worth to get a new mobo with OC options and supporting ddr3-2000 RAM???


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 28, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> now i am havin intel DG43GT mobo, with ddr2-800mhz RAM... This mobo cannot OC... Will it be worth to get a new mobo with OC options and supporting ddr3-2000 RAM???



new mobo means new proccy. unless there are still 775 boards out there. also you wont get ddr3 ram then. only ddr2.

if you are willing to extend your budget then YES definitely get new mobo+proccy+ram.

*however you do NOT need 2000MHz RAM. you wont notice a difference between this and a 1600MHz. 1333MHz will be enough for you.*


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 28, 2011)

most chipsets don't even use the DDR3 1600 under stock settings
unless you are planning a heavy oc 2000MHz can't show its potential and be of use to you


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 28, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> if you are willing to extend your budget then YES definitely get new mobo+proccy+ram.
> 
> *however you do NOT need 2000MHz RAM. you wont notice a difference between this and a 1600MHz. 1333MHz will be enough for you.*



I hope this proccy would be enough for atleast 2 yrs from now for gaming(correct me if wrong).

I was thinking of mobo+RAM...
A cpu cooler later..
Is it worth?


----------



## lordirecto (Feb 28, 2011)

@OP: Take a look at this thread, it might help you decide on your PC components if you plan to upgrade.


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 28, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> @OP: Take a look at this thread, it might help you decide on your PC components if you plan to upgrade.



Other than the cpu cooler, there is nothing for me in that thread.... 
But i appreciate your help.. Thanks..


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 7, 2011)

Guys i need help, please suggest on my procy... is it enough for 2-3 years?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 7, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> Guys i need help, please suggest on my procy... is it enough for 2-3 years?



depends upon ur daily usage

but i'll recommend u to go for a new proccy


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 7, 2011)

Piyush said:


> depends upon ur daily usage
> 
> but i'll recommend u to go for a new proccy



Ya. He can go for new.

But the Q8400 is *still a beast*, just like the Q6600 and Q9550. IMO it will last.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 8, 2011)

Piyush said:


> depends upon ur daily usage
> 
> but i'll recommend u to go for a new proccy



Purely for gaming....

---------- Post added at 12:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 AM ----------

Q8400 + GTX 560ti powered by vx450 for 2 -3 years, . ???


----------



## sunny4691 (Mar 8, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> Purely for gaming....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 AM ----------
> 
> Q8400 + GTX 560ti powered by vx450 for 2 -3 years, . ???


I think it will last minimum for 2 years coz games mostly depends on gpu and you have a great gpu and core2quad q8400 is not something to be ignored as outdated


----------



## Piyush (Mar 8, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> Purely for gaming....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 AM ----------
> 
> Q8400 + GTX 560ti powered by vx450 for 2 -3 years, . ???



i think its enough
OC ur proccy when required


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 8, 2011)

ok thanks guys...


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 10, 2011)

Will there be any bottlenecking in my config?
C2Q Q8400
DG43GT
6GB DDR2-800Mhz
SEAGATE 500GB
VX450
Msi 560ti twin frozer ii


----------



## ico (Mar 10, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> Will there be any bottlenecking in my config?
> C2Q Q8400
> DG43GT
> 6GB DDR2-800Mhz
> ...


No bottleneck imho. Q8400 is fast enough.


----------



## Joker (Mar 10, 2011)

q8400 is slightly slower than athlon II x4 635. but as athlon II 635 + gtx 560 is not a bottleneck, q8400 is also not a bottleneck.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 10, 2011)

ok thanks for ur replies...

---------- Post added at 08:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:45 PM ----------




Joker said:


> q8400 is slightly slower than athlon II x4 635. but as athlon II 635 + gtx 560 is not a bottleneck, q8400 is also not a bottleneck.



Athlon II x4 635 is definitely not faster than q8400...


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 10, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> Athlon II x4 635 is definitely not faster than q8400...



well its about head-to-head. probably.
but you dont need to worry.

quad core processors don't bottleneck... atleast not single cards.
you can even use a GTX 580 if you want with your proccy.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 10, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> you can even use a GTX 580 if you want with your proccy.



really?


----------



## ico (Mar 10, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> Athlon II x4 635 is definitely not faster than q8400...


Both are exactly similar in performance. Q8400 might be slightly faster in gaming with it's L3 cache. Athlon II X4 6xx have better power consumption at idle though.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 10, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> really?



yes. i got this piece of knowledge from OCN.
a guy asked if his quad...which btw is older than yours...probably Q6600..
...would bottleneck his new GTX 580.

20+ replies.
all said, "Nope."


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 10, 2011)

great!


----------



## Joker (Mar 11, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> Athlon II x4 635 is definitely not faster than q8400...


ok, athlon II x4 645 is faster then.


----------



## ico (Mar 11, 2011)

I guess this thread has run its course. The OP has bought VX450.


----------

